# Shrimp creole



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Fruit stand tomatoes have been good lately so I decided to use some to make up a batch of shrimp creole.

At Joe Pattis I purchased a large vidalia onion, a small bell pepper and 4 medium small tomatoes from the fruit stand out front, and 1 1/2 pound of 30 count cleaned and deveined shrimp and a loaf of French bread from inside.

I chopped up and sautéed the onion, bell pepper, about 1 1/2 stalks of celery and about 3/4 cup of parsley in a dutch oven in about 1/3 cup of olive oil. Then added the 4 tomatoes in 1/2 slices, and after they softened, about 1/3 cup of catsup to taste, and about a tablespoon each of chopped garlic, Lea & Perrins and Crystal hot sauce. Salted and peppered to taste. Covered and turned the heat down to a slow simmer and started the rice in the microwave, 50% power for 30 minutes.

Added the shrimp to the dutch oven when there was about 5 minutes to go on the rice. Served with the bread when the rice was ready. Used more Crystal on the portion I ate.

Been thinking about it since last night.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Looking good.
Got any leftovers, we can pair it with my ribs for surf-n-turf.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd love some ribs but I don't have anything to trade for it.

A pound and a half of shrimp doesn't go far around my house.


----------

